# Oak smells of vomit



## dpoisson

Hi,
I'm sorry for the rather description subject, but it is what it is. I'm turning a very small piece of oak and it just smells bad. I wouldn't go as far as say it reeks of vomit, but if that wood could talk, it wouldn't surprise me if there is some involved.

I've never seen anything like it (although I'm still a newbie). Is there any wood conditions that could cause such a smell? Color and looks of the oak doesn't look any different than other pieces I've turned.

Cheers

Fish


----------



## HerbC

Some species of oak sometimes have a very sour smell. I've heard it may be caused by a bacterial infection in the wood. Once you've finished the project, including sealing with some type of finish, things should become a bit less funky.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Max

Did the wood come from a pallet?? I have had wood that had a similar smell that I got from pallets. Either do to what was on the pallet or being around moisture for a long time.


----------



## Max

I have also had this occur in what they call swamp oak..


----------



## Scsmith42

Bacterial wetwood in red oak will smell like this. Be sure to wear a respirator when you're working with it. Once it is dry, it will be fine and the odor should go away.


----------



## chrisstef

The elusive southern puke oak … very well regarded in the English Pub scene.


----------



## tenontim

To me, red oak smells like that. Someone barfed German cheese and beer in a old sock, vomit. That's why I use white oak.


----------



## RyanHaasen

Haha, I thought I was the only one who thought this! I find purple heart also smells like vomit.


----------



## joewilliams

...after reading this, I wish I hadn't eaten that last slice of pizza ):


----------



## WDHLT15

I am with Herb and Scott. Bacterial infection. Common in oak, especially if the tree grew in water-logged conditions.


----------



## gfadvm

I too have smelled this in red oak flooring (not all of it). Those smelly pieces were softer and MUCH more porous than the non-vomit pieces. Your description of the smell is very accurate.


----------



## dpoisson

Wow, thanks everyone for your input. I'm also glad that a couple of people can confirm I'm not delusional!

Cheers

Fish


----------



## tyskkvinna

Most of the oak I work with is local swamp oak - black oak. Smells like vomit, everybody complains in the building when I use it.


----------



## jeepturner

Red oak just has that odor. The greener it is the worse the smell.


----------



## ssnvet

Red oak has a pungent smell… Though I don't find it offensive.

I've worked with some white oak that had a very strong ammonia smell…. I hired some help on a timber framing project years ago and one of the guys called it "Piss Oak"


----------



## roman

try eating pickled eggs and gallons of draft beer, suck back a few hot Italian sausage and then vomit

oak begins to smell like a rose


----------



## roman

apparently you are new to the acrid smells of fresh vomit


----------



## roman

woodworking and its smells, are not those for the newby nose

some like like the smell of manure

some like the smell of Febreeze

one is fake

the other real

I prefer real over fake, …….even if it stinks.


----------



## LeeBarker

The source of that aroma is usually butyric acid. It's also in-sorry spaghetti eaters- parmesan cheese.

I have experienced it too, and it's a random presence. I appreciate the further explanations in this thread of its cause.

More helpful LJ stuff!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## roman

you have not smelt acrid vomit ?

fresh oak smells of forest and flowers

cant be beat ?

Perhaps woodworking is not your forte ?


----------



## Camero68

It is just the smell of fresh wood. What you can do is let it dry first. Store it in a sunny place with much air space.


----------



## BillWhite

I'm worryin' about TenonTim and Moron. Those dietary descriptions are TOO vivid. 
Bill


----------



## LeeBarker

Ok, here's one: Sometimes, from 100bf of NW alder, I'll get a couple boards that smell of gunpowder as I cut them. Not unpleasant at all, but decidedly different from their neighbors.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

